

Pentagon weapons-maker finds method for cheap, clean water - ghshephard
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/03/13/us-usa-desalination-idUSBRE92C05720130313

======
drucken
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5373287>

